# US Election - Where Do You Stand?



## wayneL (28 July 2012)

Yet another political quiz www.isidewith.com

My results:


----------



## dutchie (28 July 2012)

Who cares?


----------



## dutchie (28 July 2012)

dutchie said:


> Who cares?




No offense of course Wayne.


----------



## wayneL (28 July 2012)

Just a bit of fun dutchie


----------



## bullet21 (28 July 2012)

On the gay marriage question there was an option asking if it should be a religious issue and not a government one. Why should a private contract between two individuals be an issue to anyone but those concerned?


----------



## Knobby22 (28 July 2012)

Well we know it is between Mitt and Obama.

Obama economically has proven to be average at best, dominated by neo-classical thinking.
Unfortunately, Mitt seems to be the same. 

I really can't seperate them. Both are 5/10.


----------



## Julia (28 July 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> Well we know it is between Mitt and Obama.
> 
> Obama economically has proven to be average at best, dominated by neo-classical thinking.
> Unfortunately, Mitt seems to be the same.
> ...



Agree.  Not much point in including the candidates that are no longer in the race.

I had a look at the quiz (love quizzes) but didn't feel qualified to respond to many of the issues which are domestic in nature, e.g. I don't actually know what Obamacare involves.

I'd probably vote Democrat for just one reason:  Romney seems more bellicose and I hate that.


----------



## sptrawler (28 July 2012)

Unfortunately I have never taken the time to work out how the American political system works. Same goes for gridiron and baseball. 
I know I am a recalcitrant, not to worry, as long as I'm not a Gillard supporter.


----------



## Glen48 (28 July 2012)

Sprawler: Don't you mean fortunately.
In the home of the free the voting system is a disaster, remember the drama over the Shards and how they had to  get in experts to measure if the hole had been punch cleanly or was a bit of paper still there . Jed bush had hand in making sure most Black could not vote.
All a joke just like the Australian  system.


----------



## Joules MM1 (2 August 2012)

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/...x/?partner=socialflow&smid=tw-nytimesbusiness


----------



## Glen48 (2 August 2012)

Thanks to the US media one would think there are only 2 running  and history shows 70% of current Pres. get re-elected.


----------



## Joules MM1 (3 August 2012)

just for the lulz




http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-08-02/mitt-romneys-twitter-nemesis

romney, a twit nemesis


----------



## drsmith (3 August 2012)

sptrawler said:


> Unfortunately I have never taken the time to work out how the American political system works. Same goes for gridiron and baseball.



With baseball, you use the bat to hit the ball as hard as you can. It also has other uses, such as hitting each other as hard as you can. With gridiron, you just hit each other as hard as you can.

I lost interest after that.


----------



## white_goodman (3 August 2012)

the rents too damn high!

RP2012


----------



## Joules MM1 (4 August 2012)

silly, just silly .......only in amerika

http://www.intrade.com/v4/markets/contract/?contractId=743474


----------



## Tisme (31 August 2015)

I think this guy has a thing about Jews and Trump: 

http://brothernathanaelchannel.com/


----------



## wayneL (31 August 2015)

I want Trump for the shear entertainment value


----------



## Knobby22 (1 September 2015)

wayneL said:


> I want Trump for the shear entertainment value




He has 25% of the vote now! He could do it. I have to admit that I agree with him that most of the Republican candidates are pitiful (also conflicted and in someone's pocket), he would be better than most of them. He might manage to get things done also. So let's hope he gets up.


----------



## Wysiwyg (29 September 2015)

> I want Trump for the shear entertainment value.



Trump running for President is the epitome of U.S.A. That is a movie type show where it is beyond reality but accepted by the masses. A reality show in reality.


----------



## sptrawler (29 September 2015)

Who cares.


----------



## SirRumpole (30 September 2015)

Donald Trump seems to represent the worst the US has to offer.

If they elect him, my opinion of the US as a society will be at rock bottom.


----------



## Tisme (30 September 2015)

The movie "the Campaign" with Will Ferrell is worth a good watch when considering US politics


----------



## luutzu (28 October 2015)

Tisme said:


> The movie "the Campaign" with Will Ferrell is worth a good watch when considering US politics
> 
> View attachment 64527




Pretty funny.
It's much smarter than I thought it was.


--------

Hilary Clinton caring for the little guys. Even her delivery looks fake.

Knowing some basic fact about her and Bill's earnings after their time in office kind of rub me the wrong way hearing these fluff.

She once earned something like $800,000 per day... that's per day for two half hour speeches she gave at some association of this or that industry. They make $20 million last year from just speeches.

If that's not legalised bribery, hard to know what is.

I've been to hear one of these people's lectures and even in year 12 back then they aren't that insightful.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGerWRb5_ms


----------



## So_Cynical (28 October 2015)

How did i miss this the first time around?

Anyway - Hillary 89% and Bernie 88%


----------



## Knobby22 (29 October 2015)

Ben Carson is passing Trump.
He's a bit weird.

Some of his quotes:

The military should not be subject to any war crimes law.
Women who get abortions are like slaveholders 
Jews could have prevented the Holocaust if they had guns
College campuses should be monitored for liberal political speech
There’s a war on ‘what’s inside of women’ not on women.
Congress should be able to remove judges for voting for marriage equality

If it's a choice between this joker and Trump, then I want Trump.


----------



## luutzu (29 October 2015)

Knobby22 said:


> Ben Carson is passing Trump.
> He's a bit weird.
> 
> Some of his quotes:
> ...




Hilary is going to win. 

Her strategy now seems to say the same stuff Bernie Sanders have been saying - Wall St bad! CEO earns too much; working class people are suffering - then add on top her experience under Bill [who deregulate the financial system, private prisons, three-strikes rules and wars on drugs] and under Obama as Sec of State taking on the world.... all while Bernie take naps or something.


----------



## Logique (30 October 2015)

A lot of US voters are ticked off with Pres Obama, which would appear to be Trump's best chance.

Voters might just think '..the hell with it, let's get a Republican back in the Oval Office.'

H.Clinton, like liverwurst, looks a manufactured product to me, not that Trump is much better.


----------



## luutzu (30 October 2015)

Logique said:


> A lot of US voters are ticked off with Pres Obama, which would appear to be Trump's best chance.
> 
> Voters might just think '..the hell with it, let's get a Republican back in the Oval Office.'
> 
> H.Clinton, like liverwurst, looks a manufactured product to me, not that Trump is much better.




Yea Trump, and maybe Bernie Sanders, are the only ones that look genuine. Too bad Trump is an incompetent racist with no clue about anything but himself and his hair.


----------



## luutzu (30 October 2015)

Knobby22 said:


> Ben Carson is passing Trump.
> He's a bit weird.
> 
> Some of his quotes:
> ...




Can't believe Carson is actually a world reknown neurosurgeon. wtf?


----------



## wayneL (31 October 2015)

luutzu said:


> Hilary is going to win.
> 
> Her strategy now seems to say the same stuff Bernie Sanders have been saying - Wall St bad! CEO earns too much; working class people are suffering - then add on top her experience under Bill [who deregulate the financial system, private prisons, three-strikes rules and wars on drugs] and under Obama as Sec of State taking on the world.... all while Bernie take naps or something.




This is why the US' economic hegemony is/will be supplanted by the Chinese (and eventually others) and it's role as an economic powerhouse on the wane. The changing demographics (aided and abetted by the Democrats themselves) promulgating an ailing and decrepit economy and politik to match the worst of the Eurozone.

They have become a parody of themselves, followed closely by the rest of the anglosphere.


----------



## SirRumpole (31 October 2015)

wayneL said:


> This is why the US' economic hegemony is/will be supplanted by the Chinese (and eventually others) and it's role as an economic powerhouse on the wane. The changing demographics (aided and abetted by the Democrats themselves) promulgating an ailing and decrepit economy and politik to match the worst of the Eurozone.
> 
> They have become a parody of themselves, followed closely by the rest of the anglosphere.




All very well but they still have considerable power and I prefer them to China and Russia, even though they are beginning to look more like a totalitarian country what with all the spying on their own citizens (and us).


----------



## luutzu (31 October 2015)

wayneL said:


> This is why the US' economic hegemony is/will be supplanted by the Chinese (and eventually others) and it's role as an economic powerhouse on the wane. The changing demographics (aided and abetted by the Democrats themselves) promulgating an ailing and decrepit economy and politik to match the worst of the Eurozone.
> 
> They have become a parody of themselves, followed closely by the rest of the anglosphere.




It's not refugees or Mexican illegals that's causing the US and Europe economic decline, or changing its character for the worst. It's these hollow, manufactured, faux democracy that's causing its decline.

Illegals in the US get no welfare; refugees I heard only get six months and then very little else. So they have to work, and they do work - working at jobs no Americans want, being paid at illegal wages and definitely not receiving any benefits like health insurance or healthcare.

So you can't pin the US economic woes on illegals or refugees or immigrants.

----

What's causing these economic declines start with its politics. I heard some 60% of Americans don't bother to vote - most of them know the game is rigged. For everyone else there's hope for change... and hope is all they get every four years.

You have a billionaire like Trump saying crazy stuff and blaming Mexicans and some American love that kind of "honesty"; You get Bobby Jindal, an Indian-American whose parents was Indian on a work visa and gave birth to him in the US so he has his US citizenship and using that got his parents and family over to the US... you get a guy like that saying if he became president he'll repeal that part of the constitution that permit anchor babies like himself; or Carson the brain surgeon who we think ought to be a bit clever than average saying crazy stuff and going against his past recommendation on abortion in cases where the child has genetic defect etc....

Then there's Hilary, Jeb... they're practically two dynasty all speaking as though they're feel the average joe's pain and know what it's like to budget like struggling families do around kitchen tables blah di da...

It's all political theatre that's on show once every four years, after which the party and the candidate with the best looking and most convincing speeches win. Then it's just business as usual where Wall St get bail out and main st get the shaft.

On these terms, it's very similar to China. Only difference is in China the senior comrades get their children and relatives to own important companies and partnerships whereas in the US and Western democracies the senior leadership only get cushy jobs and speaking fees after they leave office and their children only get measly scholarships and high figured starting salaries.

----

Why the US might lose to China in the South China Seas could be due to the influence of US corporations hampering its foreign policy.

Too much investment has been made in China by the multinationals so you cannot sanction or otherwise weaken or ruin China's economies; And you can't take it over either because the bastards got nuke... so you wait and see and play around in the ME and viola, three Chinese airstrips in the middle of the world's busiest trade routes with abundant resources and great strategic signifant... and you can't do nothing about it with losing those multi-nationals billions or trillions.

So you'd have to do trade deals with other Asian tigers, slowly enabling the corps to move their assets and divest interests to friendlier countries... by the time your corps managed enough diversification, China might already control the whole dam sphere and with a hundred or two hundred million new Chinese coming by then, starting a couple war of conquest doesn't sound that detrimental to economic growth and progress.

-----

I haven't look at the studies but if we look at Australia or the US after WW2... the two countries were flooded with a lot of refugees and poor migrants from all over Europe and part of the ME. How or why did those refugees and poor migrants escaping the old and half decimated world not ruin but contribute to its economies?

We can say it's because of their Christian values if we want... It's more of the case that after WW2, wealth and income equality were not so extreme as they have become. With more money in more hands, economies have more demand and more investment and more revenue etc. Giving money to the very rich and they just buy more villas overseas and more holiday to exotic places, and what's left they speculate in financial games...


Anyway, it's easy to blame the poor and the foreign funny sounding and scary looking people for our woes... countries and economies have collapsed perfectly fine without feeding the poor or the hungry refugees.


----------



## wayneL (31 October 2015)

Oh FFS luutzu.

Why when I say demographics, do you think race/refugees?

FYI, http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/demographics

I suggest further study on this topic for you grasshopper.


----------



## luutzu (31 October 2015)

wayneL said:


> Oh FFS luutzu.
> 
> Why when I say demographics, do you think race/refugees?
> 
> ...




Yes Master Sensei , [sensai is Japanese for 'master']

from the link:


> adjective, Also, demographical
> 1. of or relating to demography, the science of vital and social statistics.
> noun
> 2. a single vital or social statistic of a human population, as the number of births or deaths.
> 3. a specific segment of a population having shared characteristics: The producers were looking for a show that would appeal to the 18-34 demographic.




---

So what demographics do you mean?

It can't be age and it can't be median income. So I conclude you mean race/refugees and its changing demographics.

Can't be age because China has an aging problem (one-child policy gone on for too long);

Can't be the middle-class demo problem because the US middle/average income is still much much higher than China's.


----------



## luutzu (31 October 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> All very well but they still have considerable power and I prefer them to China and Russia, even though they are beginning to look more like a totalitarian country what with all the spying on their own citizens (and us).




If China or Russia takes over, and if we survived it, either one of them will do and act exactly as the US has been since WW2 - peace keeping 

Given Australia's history, we'd probably be on the side of the US and if either of the other two win, we're stuffed because those peace keeping missions will be conducted on this Southern land.


----------



## wayneL (31 October 2015)

luutzu said:


> Yes Master Sensei , [sensai is Japanese for 'master']
> 
> from the link:
> 
> ...




Sigh! Demographics is the study of all those things, yes race/religion is a part of that, but not the whole. See, you have not taken my advice grasshopper and thoroughly learned this dark art.

BTW luutzu, seeing as the setting was a Chinese Taoist monastry, the proper title is Sifu, if you please.


----------



## galumay (31 October 2015)

Where do i stand?

Well, its bloody stupid when the best cnadidate, (the incubent) cant even run.


----------



## luutzu (1 November 2015)

wayneL said:


> Sigh! Demographics is the study of all those things, yes race/religion is a part of that, but not the whole. See, you have not taken my advice grasshopper and thoroughly learned this dark art.
> 
> BTW luutzu, seeing as the setting was a Chinese Taoist monastry, the proper title is Sifu, if you please.




As always, you are right Master Sifu. [4 years of Japanese and I only know a few words, might as well make use of it where you can  Though sensai was probably from TMNT, heroes in a hard shell]

Forgive thy arrogance but thy grasshopper have heard it said that "he who know not but speak is not wise; he who know but not speak is not loyal". Thus, before we proceed towards learning the art of knowing nothingness and thereby achieve wisdom; dare I, a humble and lowly grasshopper, risk showing his foolishness but also his loyalty, speak upon your premise and its conclusion?

Since the end of the war of All-under-Heaven, part two, the Empire of the United States alone stood tall and with its three army in tact, a few dozen weapons of the gods in the shed: abroad it establishes new standards, new borders and new spheres of nations to serve its hegemony; at home it instituted free higher education for its returned warriors and also to the hundred families, invest in the national highway, railway and other infrastructure and nation-building projects and endeavours - thereby training its sons and daughters, rewarding its soldiers and enriching the hundred families.

With the war to end all wars, part two, having drained its treasuries and depleted many of its young blood; having had to welcome and resettle millions of the poor and devastated people of the old world... how was it that this Western Empire manages to not merely feed, house and accessorise its people with riches but managed to export the excess capabilities throughout the four corners of the Earth?

How has it managed to maintain such national unity among the many cultures and people who pledge allegiance to it; attract the brightest and the most ambitious to its shores, and continue to grow itself and lift the world along with it for three decades?

From such height it then slowly decline to where it could "no longer afford" free nor cheap education for its young so indebted them with seriously screwed up amount of debt; could not afford paying a living wage to its workers whose jobs have jet to be exported offshore; could not afford, so it is claimed, to heal its old, its sick and its dying even though it spent twice as much per capita compare to former colony and current imperial outpost like Australia.

Why such decay and decline that its leadership talks of throwing the poor and grandma out the window and let the invisible hand deal with her.

Could this decline be due to worshiping a god with the invisible hand since the 1980s; of enacting policies that enriches the very few at the expense of the many. Could it be due to its leaders giving fine speeches to the common people to then enjoy fine dinning where the cost of entry reaches a year or two their average son's wages.

With still abundant natural resources of its own, and more resources from "friends" abroad, why are most American working harder but getting poorer while some barely lift a finger yet earn more each day than what they know what to waste it on.

Are the blood flowing through these American veins not the same of their forefathers? Are the immigrants and illegals not having the same wide-eyed dreams of America being that shiny city on the hill? So Sifu, what the hell?

Thy disciple, therefore, put it to you Sifu, that the decline of the American empire is due not to its demographics but to other very human forces manipulating the rules and rigging the game.


----------



## wayneL (2 November 2015)

Ah you are thoughtful grasshopper.

The points you raise fine points indeed. The sage never asks such questions from the position of having already made a conclusion. Your questions correct, the sponsoring thoughts from whence they originated entirely wrong, ergo the conclusion wrong.

Focus grasshopper, perform 300 push ups on your left pinky as you contemplate this and reverse the process. Ask the question first, eschew erroneous ideological conclusions and expect a Damascus Road epiphany. 

For your edification, I expect a 5,000 word essay by tomorrow.


----------



## luutzu (2 November 2015)

wayneL said:


> Ah you are thoughtful grasshopper.
> 
> The points you raise fine points indeed. The sage never asks such questions from the position of having already made a conclusion. Your questions correct, the sponsoring thoughts from whence they originated entirely wrong, ergo the conclusion wrong.
> 
> ...




I hear you Sifu...

But... Perhaps the air is too thin up this high; the water too foul. A reminder that perhaps one ought to be mindful following the wandering Eagle?

May I suggest we descent the mountain to where the air is warm and bottled water is always at hand.


----------



## Knobby22 (10 November 2015)

Way to get votes guys. (Cruz and Huckabee)
Attack Harry Potter!
http://www.salon.com/2015/11/09/rep...eaturing_ted_cruz_mike_huckabee_bobby_jindal/

Are the Republican going to get a suitable candidate? 

Carly Fiorina looks OK to me but she's a gurl so not much hope of getting Republican nomination. Jeb Bush isn't a wacko. He might get up. They both want to expand the military while cutting taxes.


----------



## Tisme (10 November 2015)

Knobby22 said:


> Way to get votes guys. (Cruz and Huckabee)
> Attack Harry Potter!
> http://www.salon.com/2015/11/09/rep...eaturing_ted_cruz_mike_huckabee_bobby_jindal/
> 
> ...




That should get VC on his horse.


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 December 2015)

Tonald Drump stated thousands of people in New Jersey cheered the World Trade Center attacks. Surely he isn't an idiot in real life too.


----------



## luutzu (2 December 2015)

Wysiwyg said:


> Tonald Drump stated thousands of people in New Jersey cheered the World Trade Center attacks. Surely he isn't an idiot in real life too.




Just reading headlines and already see that it's getting nasty this game season. Just rampant racism and loathing of the established elite... so much that they either run to Trump because they agree all Muslims ought to be tagged with some GPS chip; or don't mind his racism because at least he's "honest" and isn't an insider. Scary.

Then there's that Ben Carson saying the same nasty stuff to get the votes - and getting it too. Comparing refugees to rabid dogs... fark, he is a retired neurosurgeons. 

Maybe Clinton will win this one. Yea, she's going to fight the banks and the corporations for the little guys like she's claiming.

I think Rome fell to the Caesars after 700 years of democratic/republic rule with little protests... maybe because there weren't that much democracy or people stuff in anything but taxes and military campaigning.


----------



## chops_a_must (2 December 2015)

Go Trump!

Just because the US doesn't troll us hard enough already.


----------



## Logique (3 December 2015)

So probably going to be Trump vs Clinton? 

Between Scylla and Charybdis..


----------



## SirRumpole (3 December 2015)

Logique said:


> So probably going to be Trump vs Clinton?
> 
> Between Scylla and Charybdis..




I doubt if Trump will be a serious contender in the end.

The Yanks aren't that looney. 


My God, what am I saying


----------



## Knobby22 (3 December 2015)

Logique said:


> So probably going to be Trump vs Clinton?
> 
> Between Scylla and Charybdis..




A very educated comparison. (impressed)


----------



## Knobby22 (29 January 2016)

Trump is looking closer than ever to winning the Republican primaries and finger pointing is starting to occur.

For instance the largest wad of money was given to Bush and it was used mainly to attack Rubio!! 
Cruz just hangs around Trump and tries to steal supporters. Rubio doesn't even seem to be using attack adds, and certainly not against Trump. FOX is trying its hardest to attack Trump but he has now got them looking like what everyone knows they are.

_There are worries among top Republicans, too, that the RNC is abandoning its post-2012 "autopsy," which urged the GOP to reach out to minority groups or risk decades in the political wilderness.

Sally Bradshaw, a longtime top Bush adviser who helped write the report, blamed a "lack of courage in our party" for the failure to take on Trump, as Bush has. She called Trump a “bigot” and said he “couldn’t unite our party and bring women, Hispanics and independent voters into the fold.”

“We won’t beat Hillary Clinton with Donald Trump as the nominee,” she added. “It doesn’t take a whiz-bang political data scientist to figure that out."_


Read more: http://www.politico.com/story/2016/...o-let-trump-get-this-far-218260#ixzz3ybg9kmJk

(At least they have stopped attacking Harry Potter, refer start of thread). 
It's all very entertaining and a little sad.


----------



## DB008 (29 January 2016)

Bernie Sanders could beat Clinton in Iowa next week


----------



## CanOz (29 January 2016)

DB008 said:


> Bernie Sanders could beat Clinton in Iowa next week




I hope he does actually. I know some Rebloodlicans that don't think they have anyone to vote for, yet they won't vote for Hilary...they'll vote for Bernie though...can't picture ole Bernie as pres though, he looks more like your favorite uncle, secluded in a corner of the house, tying flys....


----------



## wayneL (29 January 2016)

Bernie would make a great leader.....





.... of the local cub scout troup.

America, no.


----------



## basilio (30 January 2016)

Interesting analysis of how Donald Trump is rewriting the way American politics is run. Forgot policies, forget slogans. it's about bxtch slapping and getting away with it. 
*
The Trumph of the Will*



http://talkingpointsmemo.com/edblog/the-trumph-of-the-will


----------



## basilio (30 January 2016)

The heading "Triumph of the Will" and the imagery of Trump with the raised hand is no accident in the previous article. Adolf Hitler didn't  get the majority of seats in the the 1932/3 elections. 

But he did get his way in the end.



> At the risk of appearing to talk nonsense I tell you that the National Socialist movement will go on for 1,000 years! ... Don't forget how people laughed at me 15 years ago when I declared that one day I would govern Germany. They laugh now, just as foolishly, when I declare that I shall remain in power!
> — Adolf Hitler to a British correspondent in Berlin, June 1934[55]




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adolf_Hitler's_rise_to_power


----------



## SirRumpole (2 February 2016)

Ted Cruz wins Republican nomination in Iowa .

That must be a blow for Trump.


----------



## luutzu (2 February 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Ted Cruz wins Republican nomination in Iowa .
> 
> That must be a blow for Trump.




The world is dooomed.

Saw blurb headline how Cruz's main pitch is he's hated in Washington by those elite. That and at the last debate he would of course show more balls than Obama by carpet bombing, build/buy more ships, more tanks, more of everything that's awesome in a Michael Bay movie to make America great again.

Then Clinton is all "riled up" and "mad as hell" whenever she hear of Wall St and how them big banks got away with stealing people's money. And unlike commie Sanders she got an even bigger hit list with all them big business and bankers she'll take down once she become president.

People actually buy these stuff?


----------



## Knobby22 (2 February 2016)

Rubio (who came 3rd) will win.
All the big money will all go to him now and Fox will give him every aid that they can.


----------



## DB008 (10 February 2016)

*New Hampshire primary: Bernie Sanders claims Democratic victory,
Donald Trump projected to win Republican contest​*


> Donald Trump and Bernie Sanders have decisively won presidential primaries in New Hampshire, riding a wave of anti-establishment anger in the second key test of the long, unpredictable race for the White House.
> 
> Senator Sanders won the presidential nominating contest after Hillary Clinton conceded, while US media is projecting the outspoken billionaire businessman Mr Trump will win the Republican primary.
> 
> ...





http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-02-10/trump-sanders-win-new-hampshire-primary/7155410​


----------



## luutzu (13 February 2016)

Seems like Sanders could actually win this thing, even without the billions from Big everything. 
Hope he won't sell out like just about all other politician does.


----------



## SirRumpole (13 February 2016)

luutzu said:


> Seems like Sanders could actually win this thing, even without the billions from Big everything.
> Hope he won't sell out like just about all other politician does.




Pity the people in his own party can't resist sniping at him.


----------



## Logique (13 February 2016)

Hillary might be in trouble. 

After scraping home by the barest of margins in Iowa, she'd have expected a much better outcome in New Hampshire.


----------



## SirRumpole (13 February 2016)

Could the US lurch to the Left ?


Could do a lot worse



10 reasons why voters are turning to Bernie Sanders


http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/...rs-supporters-10-reasons-why-us-election-2016


----------



## luutzu (14 February 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Pity the people in his own party can't resist sniping at him.




Strange isn't it. For all Americans, and ours, sake I hope he win. Then, even if he can't deliver on all the promises, at least it's a big step towards the right direction (by going Left).

An American city see its (poor) citizens and (poor) children poisoned and killed with drinking water. WTF? It's supposed to be Amerka right? The light on the hill and what not.

Sad thing is it doesn't seem to be just that one city. My wife's cousin live in California's San Bernardino (the latest terrorist shooting we heard about) and they said they can't drink or cook with their tap water, have to buy bottled water for that. And they are not rich at all... poor, working class people who barely make ends meet have to buy bottled water to cook with. 


Saw bits of the debate in Milwaukee and man, Clinton is just way too much of a politician it annoys me. 

Yea, she won't be influenced by big donation from Wall St at all, she said. Just like how Obama got big donations from Wall St., she said, but when it came doing the right thing by the American people, he stood up to Wall St., pass the toughest laws and financial reforms that saw none of those CEO in prison or charged, all got their bonuses, all got bailed out, and are bigger than ever. 

And on foreign policy... heard she was instrumental in the CIA/State Dept... hmm... liberation [?] of the Libyan and Syrian people from their gov't - bringing the people freedom and democracy even if it kill and starve and make them homeless is how it's done.

But I guess she'll be better than Trump.

Glad I'm an Australian where the Masters aren't too bad in comparison.


----------



## Knobby22 (14 February 2016)

Sanders has to fight from behind. The democrats have super delegates that are not elected that represent the establishment. Theu will mostly go Clinton.


----------



## So_Cynical (14 February 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Could the US lurch to the Left ?




WTF, perhaps you didn't notice the Black guy that's been in the White house for the last 8 years.


----------



## Knobby22 (14 February 2016)

Yes. But the Republicans have blocked nearly everything and the electorate is getting angry. The middle class are being screwed by the rich and they know it.


----------



## luutzu (15 February 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> WTF, perhaps you didn't notice the Black guy that's been in the White house for the last 8 years.




Seems like the Blacks [African Amerians?] have gotten it worst under Obama. Not that it's his fault or he doesn't want to do good by them. Maybe it's just a section of the Americans saying that even a Black president can't help the Blacks and have the power to show that.

As to Obama being a Leftist... maybe he's a nice guy personally but he's no Lefty/Socialist. He's not even an FDR type capitalist. He was presented with a perfect opportunity to change the world for the better but instead did diddly with it.

As Knobby said above, the radical insurgency that is the Republican party and their obstruction play a major part... but by far the business lobby and his advisors got the better of him.


----------



## basilio (15 February 2016)

I'm in despair about American politics. I can't see it as a democracy but just a plutocracy only interested in the wealth of the millionaires.  

Even if Bernie was miraculously nominated and elected I cannot see how he will get legislation through that will gain universal health care, free university education, minimum wage and so on. The Republicans and the plutocracy will simply not allow it. 

In the end if Bernie is too successful  I think he will have an accident or an incident.


----------



## luutzu (15 February 2016)

basilio said:


> I'm in despair about American politics. I can't see it as a democracy but just a plutocracy only interested in the wealth of the millionaires.
> 
> Even if Bernie was miraculously nominated and elected I cannot see how he will get legislation through that will gain universal health care, free university education, minimum wage and so on. The Republicans and the plutocracy will simply not allow it.
> 
> In the end if Bernie is too successful  I think he will have an accident or an incident.




I guess now that there's no major threat from any other power or political system/ideology, the Fat Cats do what Fat Cats does.

Disenfranchise enough people, and some 50% to 60% not bothering to vote is a good indication... and one day I wouldn't be surprised if a US general sail a US Carrier up to Potomac and just take over with most of the population just shrugging it off or cheering for it.

It has happened in small and big Empires the world over, even democratic ones like Rome with its Senators.


----------



## basilio (19 February 2016)

This election campaign seems to pointing out that American politics as it is currently played out is broken in  many peoples eyes.

On the Left (Democrat) side around 25-30% of the people don't trust traditional Democrat candidates like Hilary Clinton and see her as part of the political establishment and effectively in the pocket of big business.

On the Right (Republican) side again 30-35% of Republicans are supporting the brash ultra violent Ugly American and dumping the conservative Republican candidates.

Overall I see a very disaffected population that is desperate and doesn't believe the current political system offers them any hope.  Interestingly that picture is being replicated across Europe (Poland, Hungary, France, Holland  + )

Shades of the 1930's


----------



## luutzu (20 February 2016)

Hillary Clinton earns $20M for 92 paid speeches since 2013.

Wow, at an average of $217K a pop, there must be a lot of wisdom, right?

Can't be legalised bribery or anything of the kind.

See, if you know you're going to run for president, don't take Wall St.'s money, yet.



*PRESSURE MOUNTS ON CLINTON TO RELEASE TRANSCRIPTS OF GOLDMAN SACHS SPEECHES*



> NEW YORK (Reuters) - Hillary Clinton continued to resist calls to release her transcripts of paid speeches she gave to Goldman Sachs and other banks, saying she would hold onto them until Bernie Sanders and other rivals for the U.S. presidency released theirs.
> 
> Sanders, her populist rival for the Democratic presidential nomination who has surged in polls with his furious rebukes of Wall Street and its role in the 2008 recession, said on Friday he had none to release because he does not give paid speeches to banks.




http://www.newsweek.com/hillary-clinton-wall-street-goldman-sachs-bernie-sanders-big-banks-2016-428805


----------



## basilio (24 February 2016)

Came across an original analysis of Bernie Sanders  - by a Conservative. Worth a think.



> *I’m a Conservative Who Supports Bernie Sanders. Here’s Why.*
> 15 Feb 2016




http://brokeassstuart.com/blog/2016/02/15/im-a-conservative-who-supports-bernie-sanders-heres-why/


----------



## SirRumpole (24 February 2016)

basilio said:


> Came across an original analysis of Bernie Sanders  - by a Conservative. Worth a think.
> 
> 
> 
> http://brokeassstuart.com/blog/2016/02/15/im-a-conservative-who-supports-bernie-sanders-heres-why/




The Republican Party is lurching towards the far Right and disaffecting a lot of people imo.

Even if Trump wins the Republican nomination I can't see the "ordinary" American voting for him.

Is that enough to vote for Sanders ? He may not win the Democrat nomination. If he doesn't it would be interesting to see him run as an Independant, that would be a big shake up and he may have a better chance that way.


----------



## luutzu (29 February 2016)

Good compliation of Clinton and Sanders stance over the years.

Sanders has been consistent (and consistently noble); Clinton is your typical politician who say whatever is popular.


----------



## basilio (1 March 2016)

One of the conversations in America is how so many people are calling themselves Socialists and voting for Bernie Sanders. Socialism has not been part of a populist movement.

Came across a comment that nailed it I think.



> Why, then, this embrace of a socialist identity by millions of Americans who in earlier times might have been content to call themselves liberal? Sanders’s campaign, for one, has doubtless removed some of socialism’s stigma. The collapse of Soviet communism has allowed younger Americans to identify socialism with the social democratic nations of Western Europe, all of which suffer from less economic inequality and its attendant woes than the United States.
> 
> *But the prime mover of millions of Americans into the socialist column has been the near complete dysfunctionality of contemporary American capitalism. Where once the regulated, unionized and semi-socialized capitalism of the mid-20th century produced a vibrant middle class majority, the deregulated, deunionized and financialized capitalism of the past 35 years has produced record levels of inequality, a shrinking middle class, and scant economic opportunities (along with record economic burdens) for the young.*




http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...re-suddenly-millions-of-socialists-in-america


----------



## luutzu (1 March 2016)

basilio said:


> One of the conversations in America is how so many people are calling themselves Socialists and voting for Bernie Sanders. Socialism has not been part of a populist movement.
> 
> Came across a comment that nailed it I think.
> 
> ...




Was looking up a couple figures to see how wrong Buffett is about his recent talk about lucky Americans and it's hard to believe that when Robert Reich made his *Inequality for All* documentary he was amazed that 400 Americans have the same wealth as half of the lower US population.

Contrast that to 2016 where, instead of 400, it is now 20, twenty, Americans having the same wealth as half the population.

Australia isn't there, yet, but it's all heading that way.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (1 March 2016)

Americans must have some cursed propensity for long, drawn out, mind numbingly boring election campaigns. Either that or they have boring lives without a purpose?

The one thing they have in common with us is lack of quality candidates to choose from.

I'm not sure if the financial markets have priced in a Trump win, which would be a disaster for the whole world.


----------



## Bill M (2 March 2016)

Uncle Festivus said:


> I'm not sure if the financial markets have priced in a Trump win, which would be a disaster for the whole world.





You are spot on with that Uncle.


----------



## qldfrog (2 March 2016)

But could also be a blessing in disguise:
burst the abscess: create a real crash with no engineered soft landing which end up being the new name for a direct transfer of trillions[trillions!!!!] of dollars worldwide 
-from government aka people
- into the pocket of  few corporation/individuals, 
and we are not talking " the rich cigar smoking " aka class war of the 40's, more like a few thousands at most individuals.
I have the feeling a Trump in power would not only trigger involuntarily, but also let the abcess burst , and that would have ramification everywhere in exploding bubbles: sharemarket indeed, but also RE in Australia and concurrency war/return of real capitalism with real socialism as a backlast.A lot of pain indeed, but some prospect of healing.
Would the pain involve major war conflicts is a question?
Not that warmonging reduced with a black American and so called democrat in the white house so some assumptions always need to be reviewed
Could Trump be the trigger for a cleansing wave?
Inn any case we will not vote sojust have to wait and be ready


----------



## Logique (2 March 2016)

The selection of running mate Vice-Presidents will matter a lot this time around.

Neither Trump nor Clinton come across as physically resilient.

Hillary is so fragile that travels with a personal physician.


----------



## Knobby22 (2 March 2016)

Yea, yea. Did  Fox inform you?
Hillary is younger, fitter and healthier than Donald Trump.

I know who I would want my money on - about who was most likely to die in office.

However to be fair according to Trump's doctor he will be the healthiest  person  ever to be President, look out Obama next time you go for a run, Trump may pass you!  

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...drank-alcohol-twitter-disagrees-a6773686.html


----------



## Logique (2 March 2016)

Personally I'd back the Donald in the physical health race.



> http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...hing-seriously-wrong-hillary-clintons-health/ - 6 Jan 2016
> ...Democrat frontrunner Hillary Clinton’s disappearance from the debate stage last month left people speculating that the former First Lady took a long bathroom break, but now a law-enforcement source with inside connections is alleging that Clinton was missing from the stage due to health issues stemming from a previous brain injury.
> 
> These long-lasting symptoms stemming from a concussion and blood clot, according to a neurologist, *suggest Clinton is suffering from post-concussion syndrome, which can severely impact her cognitive abilities*....
> ...


----------



## SirRumpole (2 March 2016)

Logique said:


> Personally I'd back the Donald in the physical health race.




I hope this isn't a re run of the Obama birth certificate/religion beat up.


----------



## luutzu (2 March 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> I hope this isn't a re run of the Obama birth certificate/religion beat up.




I saw a clip of an interview where Trump was asked if he would "disavow" support from the leader of the KKK and Trump was dancing around the answer: I don't know who the guy is, send me a list of all the people who support me and I'll study them then tell you who I agree with etc.

Then a day later his campaign and himself made some video where he said the KKK is bad or something.

Just go to show the thinking behind these politicians: say what the polls said is good to say. If it's something that you disagree with, even on principle and moral grounds... does it affect your supporter base and offend more than it attract?

Yes I know all politicians do it, have done it since before democracy or politis were established... But in modern day democracy it's quite amazing these kind of salesmanship goes on unchallenged by journalist and even the electorates.

Every four years, we the masses are told what we want to hear... then they go away and do what they want to do. No wonder most people just ignore these sideshows and are just glad they haven't yet send in the troops to take them away.


----------



## Logique (2 March 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> I hope this isn't a re run of the Obama birth certificate/religion beat up.



Just bantering with Knobby SirR. 

Besides, there was this American President called F.D.Roosevelt, who did alright from a wheelchair, a Democrat into the bargain. One of the greatest US Presidents ever, perhaps second only to Lincoln. 

Although former NSW Premier Bob Carr once had to be prompted on this, initially naming the horse-riding, national park-creating Teddy Roosevelt (no slouch, don't get me wrong). But I digress.


----------



## Knobby22 (2 March 2016)

Logique said:


> Just bantering with Knobby SirR.
> 
> Besides, there was this American President called F.D.Roosevelt, who did alright from a wheelchair, a Democrat into the bargain. One of the greatest US Presidents ever, perhaps second only to Lincoln.
> 
> Although former NSW Premier Bob Carr once had to be prompted on this, initially naming the horse-riding, national park-creating Teddy Roosevelt (no slouch, don't get me wrong). But I digress.




John Curtain was no slouch either.


----------



## Logique (2 March 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> John Curtain was no slouch either.



Yes agreed.


----------



## SirRumpole (2 March 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> John Curtain was no slouch either.




Curtin.


----------



## Logique (27 March 2016)

"_The Truth About Hillary_", by Edward Klein 2005 is a good read if you can get hold of it.

The book is none too complimentary about Hillary, painting her as a duplicitous, power hungry, gender feminist and virago.  



> From page 14:
> 
> "..In short, everything about Hillary was ambiguous; everything she stood for, she stood for the opposite. She seemed to lack the innate knowledge of good and evil, right and wrong, and the obligation to tell the truth."




Ouch. If the race is Trump Vs Clinton, it's going to get ugly.


----------



## SirRumpole (27 March 2016)

Logique said:


> "_The Truth About Hillary_", by Edward Klein 2005 is a good read if you can get hold of it.
> 
> The book is none too complimentary about Hillary, painting her as a duplicitous, power hungry, gender feminist and virago.
> 
> ...




Depends on what side Mr Klein is on.

His book may be equivalent to a biography of Bob Hawke written by Paul Keating.


----------



## DB008 (27 March 2016)

http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/videos/2016-03-26/with-all-due-respect-best-of-the-week-03-26-16


----------



## DB008 (8 April 2016)

Clinton - the more l read about her, the more of her I disapproval of.

Latest



> *Clinton Campaign Uses Noise Machine To Block Reporters From Hearing Fundraiser Speech​*
> Hillary Clinton’s campaign team reportedly used a static noise machine on Thursday to block reporters outside of a fundraiser in Denver from hearing her remarks.
> 
> That’s according to Stan Bush, a reporter for Denver’s CBS-4, who was stationed outside of the event, which was held outdoors at the home of Colorado Gov. John Hickenlooper, a superdelegate who has endorsed Clinton.
> ...


----------



## Craton (8 April 2016)

DB008 said:


> Clinton - the more l read about her, the more of her I disapproval of.
> 
> Latest




That's an interesting ploy. I can understand though as the papparazzi are well known for blowing things out of all proportion, taking comments out of context and putting on whatever spin they want to suit their agendas.

I shudder to think of a world where Trump is "...the most powerful man in the world."

Hillary as prez would be a far better option as she has the political nouse especially on the international front that Donald has yet to earn, let alone prove.


----------



## wayneL (8 April 2016)

Craton said:


> That's an interesting ploy. I can understand though as the papparazzi are well known for blowing things out of all proportion, taking comments out of context and putting on whatever spin they want to suit their agendas.
> 
> I shudder to think of a world where Trump is "...the most powerful man in the world."
> 
> Hillary as prez would be a far better option as she has the political nouse especially on the international front that Donald has yet to earn, let alone prove.




I shudder to thinkvof any of them +especially+ Hillary... And even more especially Bernie.

Its London to a brick on Hillary though.


----------



## luutzu (8 April 2016)

wayneL said:


> I shudder to thinkvof any of them +especially+ Hillary... And even more especially Bernie.
> 
> Its London to a brick on Hillary though.




You haven't been paying attention Sifu: Clinton is not going to win. Sanders will. I'll put $5 on it.

Most Americans do not trust any establishment politicians, that's why a big number of Republicans goes for Trump and why Sanders is either breaking even or leading Clinton on most national polls.

People do not trust Clinton at all. Add to that the general distrust of politicians and the current standard operation procedures, Americans have two road to take: A revolution to the Left or a revolution to the far Right... the polls and Sanders popularity and last 7 wins out of 8; that and Republicans are voting for Cruz because they want to vote against Trump... mean that in the general election, Sanders will win.


----------



## Craton (9 April 2016)

wayneL said:


> I shudder to thinkvof any of them +especially+ Hillary... And even more especially Bernie.
> 
> Its London to a brick on Hillary though.




Yeah, like here in Oz, there's just no one that stands out as a "leader".



luutzu said:


> You haven't been paying attention Sifu: Clinton is not going to win. Sanders will. I'll put $5 on it.
> 
> Most Americans do not trust any establishment politicians, that's why a big number of Republicans goes for Trump and why Sanders is either breaking even or leading Clinton on most national polls.
> 
> *People do not trust Clinton at all*. Add to that the general distrust of politicians and the current standard operation procedures, Americans have two road to take: A revolution to the Left or a revolution to the far Right... the polls and Sanders popularity and last 7 wins out of 8; that and Republicans are voting for Cruz because they want to vote against Trump... mean that in the general election, Sanders will win.




Also tend to agree. The Clinton's have had their time in the sun.


----------



## DB008 (14 April 2016)

*'The system is rigged': widespread dissatisfaction among US voters​*


> An angry Donald Trump supporter in Colorado set fire to his Republican party registration card. The Democratic superdelegates supporting Hillary Clinton are fielding an influx of calls and emails from frustrated Bernie Sanders supporters putting pressure on them to switch candidates.
> 
> The rise of anti-establishment candidates like Sanders and Trump has thrown into sharp relief the mess of rules and processes deliberately designed to keep these candidates from clinching the nomination. For these voters, and the many more across the political spectrum just waking up to the ground rules of the highest-stakes game in the country, the primary races can seem horribly unfair.
> 
> ...




http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/apr/13/guardian-reader-callout-voter-dissatisfaction-us-election-2016​


----------



## sptrawler (14 April 2016)

It is very hard to call a U.S election, as they don't have compulsory voting.

But it will be really interesting if Trump gets in, it will liven up the World dynamics somewhat.IMO


----------



## DB008 (2 May 2016)

*Keeping Wall Street Speeches Secret Speaks Volumes About Hillary Clinton​*



> It’s been roughly three months since Hillary Clinton promised, during her Feb. 4 debate with Bernie Sanders on the eve of the New Hampshire primary, to “look into” releasing the transcripts of her paid speeches to Goldman Sachs and other Wall Street investment houses.
> 
> All told, according to McChesney’s meticulous research, Clinton pulled in a whopping $21.7 million in speaking fees for the two-year period. Of this amount, $3,260,000 came from 14 speeches delivered directly to financial-sector interests, including Deutsche Bank, Morgan Stanley, and, above all, Goldman, which remitted a tidy $675,000 for no less than three chin-wags.
> 
> ...





http://www.truthdig.com/report/item/keeping_wall_street_speeches_secret_speaks_volumes_20160501?utm_source=feedburner&amp%3Butm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%25253A+Truthdig+Truthdig%25253A+Drilling+Beneath+the+Headlines


----------



## SirRumpole (2 May 2016)

DB008 said:


> *Keeping Wall Street Speeches Secret Speaks Volumes About Hillary Clinton​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fair suck of the sauce mate, if you could earn zillions just by talking to a few stuffed shirts wouldn't you do it ?


----------



## noco (2 May 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Fair suck of the sauce mate, if you could earn zillions just by talking to a few stuffed shirts wouldn't you do it ?




Is Hillary left or right?

She does not have a very healthy record....She has a very shady past.

I  believe the Americans will see better value in Trump in light of his attitude to Islam....I believe most Americans are starting to feel threatened with the Islamic movement and can see what is happening in Sweden, Europe and the UK.


----------



## luutzu (2 May 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Fair suck of the sauce mate, if you could earn zillions just by talking to a few stuffed shirts wouldn't you do it ?




All of us would. Just not all of us are running for president of the US and promising to "get tough" on Wall St, and "fighting for us (plebs)".

I'd imagine it's a bit hard to get real tough on people who give you and hubby $140 million over past ten years. And something like $10M a pop for each of their memoir - seriously, how many people would buy and read those?

I heard that the Republicans have people who work for Goldman Sachs and co., they're just holding on to these speeches and will leak a couple of them if she's the nominee.

That and the FBI is investigating her private email server for possible state secret breaches as well as potential quid pro quo between her/family and foreign friends. The guy in charge of the investigation is a republican.

Good move to want her being the nominee DNC elites.


----------



## luutzu (2 May 2016)

noco said:


> Is Hillary left or right?
> 
> She does not have a very healthy record....She has a very shady past.
> 
> I  believe the Americans will see better value in Trump in light of his attitude to Islam....I believe most Americans are starting to feel threatened with the Islamic movement and can see what is happening in Sweden, Europe and the UK.




You do realise that American democracy have already been taken over right? So the Muslims and Mexicans are a bit too late for the bankers and the 0.1%.


----------



## notting (9 May 2016)

> Former Alaska Governor Sarah Palin says all she wants is for Donald Trump, the Republican presumptive nominee, to win the presidential election, and that Paul Ryan has “disrespected the will of the people” by withholding support.




There are no words.


----------



## luutzu (17 May 2016)

Scary introduction.

Obama has been at war longer than any US president - more than Bush Jr., FDR, Lincoln... - and are at war in some 7 countries: Iraq, Afghanistan, Libya, Syria, Somalia [?], Yemin.

And for the good news, US, Russia and China are ramping up next generation of nuclear weapons - To complement the new refugee crisis from all those wars and from climate change.


----------



## DB008 (11 June 2016)

This is really interesting....

​


----------



## luutzu (11 June 2016)

DB008 said:


> This is really interesting....
> 
> ​





Thank the founding fathers Australia already have its leader selected for it ey. It mean when a coup happen we won't noticed too much.


----------



## Wysiwyg (8 July 2016)

I watched the Director of FBI 'please explain' session this morning and he did very well under intense examination. As for dreamy Hillary, well she just lies that she had no idea any of the information she shared was classified therefore 'no intent' applies and no prosecution recommended. Too easy


----------



## luutzu (8 July 2016)

Wysiwyg said:


> I watched the Director of FBI 'please explain' session this morning and he did very well under intense examination. As for dreamy Hillary, well she just lies that she had no idea any of the information she shared was classified therefore 'no intent' applies and no prosecution recommended. Too easy




I saw his initial press conference. The system really is corrupt.

The guy lists a bunch of laws Clinton broke, how Top Secret documents were transmitted throug her server, how her mails were most likely have been hacked, state that others who do what she did will be sanctioned, but in this case he don't think any reasonable prosecutor would prosecute so let it go. 

wow.


----------



## Logique (9 July 2016)

How will it be possible to control the Clintons if they get back into the Oval Office?

Teflon coated.


----------



## DB008 (27 July 2016)

I don't know about HRC.

Some of the leaks coming out (via Wikileaks) are really showing her true colours.

What a dog


HRC's recent FBI interview - rumor has it, Comey (FBI) didn't charge her for 2 reasons;

1) If Trump gets in, Double Jeopardy
2) Didn't want to shot himself in the back of the head, twice, then stuff himself in a bag, which the coroner would rule a suicide...



Niece - last week. Clinton reaction. WTF??


​

There also seems to be 'a lot' of bias towards Clinton.

I have noticed that Google and Reddit have started to censor Trump and endorse Clinton, big time.

It's almost like we are back to the Soviet Union Propaganda Days (or even North Korea).

​


----------



## luutzu (27 July 2016)

DB008 said:


> I don't know about HRC.
> 
> Some of the leaks coming out (via Wikileaks) are really showing her true colours.
> 
> ...






I'd take Clinton's word on that tweet. She know what she's talking about, having ordered the overthrow of dictators (or democratically elected leaders) we don't like, destruction of cities... then go to charity dinner - all in the same day.

And she did it all without needing religion or voices from God to tell her.

We seriously think these warmongers care about our safety or care for the lives of any one else but themselves?

Look up how many Iraqis starved or sickened to death from lack of food and basic medicine when her husband "toughen" sanction against Saddam. Saddam is one evil murdering prick but he kill lest than what that sanction did.

The UN estimate about 1 million Iraqi died from the sanction, including some 100,000 Iraqi children. Two different UN commissioner in charge of that sanction quit in protest of it being genocidal. But according to Clinton's mentor and husband's Secretary of State, those deaths were "worth it".

People who look on the death of millions as nothing would feel any pain if those death are the people in Nice, or Sydney or New York? 

Death of "worthy" innocent people are just more excuses for them to wage more wars and follow in the foot steps of "great warriors" they all idolise.


----------



## Tisme (27 July 2016)

luutzu said:


> People who look on the death of millions as nothing would feel any pain if those death are the people in Nice, or Sydney or New York?
> 
> Death of "worthy" innocent people are just more excuses for them to wage more wars and follow in the foot steps of "great warriors" they all idolise.




We all gasp when we see a Ferrari smashed to pieces, but not so uncomfortable seeing an Hyundai trashed.


----------



## luutzu (27 July 2016)

Tisme said:


> We all gasp when we see a Ferrari smashed to pieces, but not so uncomfortable seeing an Hyundai trashed.




How do you make so much sense, so succinctly? 

Dam it, I better start drinking more.


----------



## luutzu (27 July 2016)

dam


----------



## Logique (29 July 2016)

Tyler Durden has Trump leading. 







> *Trump Extends Lead To 7 Points* As Hillary's Convention-Bounce Evaporates
> By Tyler Durden, Jul 27, 2016:  http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-...-points-hillarys-convention-bounce-evaporates
> 
> After a brief bump on Monday (if you look carefully you can see it), it appears Hillary Clinton's Convention bounce is dead.  Reuters aggregate polling shows Donald Trump has taken his largest lead yet over Hillary Clinton.
> ...


----------



## SirRumpole (29 July 2016)

luutzu said:


> dam





All very reminiscent of the anti Obama campaign. 'Obama is a Muslim, Obama is not a US citizen blah blah'.

Desperation has set in for some people.


----------



## luutzu (29 July 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> All very reminiscent of the anti Obama campaign. 'Obama is a Muslim, Obama is not a US citizen blah blah'.
> 
> Desperation has set in for some people.




Might not be. There's a few other sources, on different stories, telling similar tit for tat, pay to play kind of deal with the Clintons.

Well, there's no hard evidence like a contract or a voice recording or an email... you don't put these kind of stuff on paper. But there are just way way too many coincidences to just ignore it as some hack job.

For instance... Bill Clinton being paid $700,000 for a speech? Hillary $250,000 on average for an hour of her wisdom? Them earning some $150 million from speaking fees in the last ten years? Bankers and business titans don't pay that kind of cash for business wisdom.

It's like Bernie Sanders saying the DNC was biased against him, got laughed off as him and his people being conspiracy nuts... until WikiLeak proves his in black and white - then it's just the false of the evil Russian liking Trump.


----------



## Logique (29 July 2016)

My bolds. What more needs to be said?

Incidentally, Helen Clark of NZ fits respondent _justineamerault_'s criteria much better, good luck at the UN Helen.



> Evolution Or Expediency? Clinton's Changing Positions Over A Long Career - May 23, 2016
> http://www.npr.org/2016/05/23/47897...lintons-changing-positions-over-a-long-career
> 
> 1511 Comments
> ...


----------



## luutzu (29 July 2016)

Logique said:


> My bolds. What more needs to be said?
> 
> Incidentally, Helen Clark of NZ fits respondent _justineamerault_'s criteria much better, good luck at the UN Helen.




She "evolve", haha. People tend not to like people who "evolve" like that.

There's some noise a couple weeks back where Clinton was saying Trump mock her religion or gender, and "sigh". She said out loud the word "sigh" to show expression 

Was listening to some youtube radio and this lady producer was saying how she had met Clinton backstage twice over her career working for some news station. On both occasions she found Clinton to be such a fraud - that she would go on stage, smile and crackle and wave and give heart warming speeches... but right after that performance, no one can approach or talk to her, and she is as cold as anything.

I've met people like that, not as high up, but they are just such frauds it kinda disappoint me 'cause I thought their public image was the real them.


----------



## Tisme (11 August 2016)

Four years on I wonder who this guy is rooting for as President?


----------



## trainspotter (12 August 2016)

OH OH !!



> Donald Trump has described President Barack Obama as “the founder of Isis”, and said his rival Hillary Clinton was the “co-founder” of the fundamentalist organisation as he intensified his attacks on the Democratic Party.
> 
> Mr Trump’s remarks came 24 hours after he generated widespread outrage by suggesting to supporters that shooting Ms Clinton may be the only way to stop her seeking gun controls.
> 
> Speaking at a rally in Sunrise, Florida, Mr Trump said: “We unleashed fury all over the Middle East and it was a terrible mistake. And then Obama came in and normally you want to clean up. He made a bigger mess out of it. He made such a mess. And then you had Hillary with Libya, so sad.”




http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-terrorism-claims-election-2016-a7184536.html


----------



## sr20de (18 August 2016)

Well from my research,

POLITICAL SCIENCE PROF: TRUMP HAS 87% OF WINNING THE ELECTION
Model has accurately predicted popular vote five times in a row

http://www.infowars.com/political-scien ... -election/

Meanwhile,

Pillows For Hillary
http://drudgereport.com/

MUST SEE: Photos of Hillary Clinton Propped Up on Pillows
http://heatst.com/politics/must-see-pho ... n-pillows/

87% chance of a winner vs a candidate who is literally being propped up on pillows.

Yet from what a gather from main stream media is Trump is a racist and Hillary is the most qualified.

My research is on going.

Personally I am glad I voted for Pauline Hanson in our elections.


----------



## Logique (18 August 2016)

sr20de said:


> Well from my research,
> POLITICAL SCIENCE PROF: TRUMP HAS *87%* OF WINNING THE ELECTION
> Model has accurately predicted popular vote five times in a row
> http://www.infowars.com/political-scien ... -election/
> ...



87% chance, there'll be ashen faced punters in inner-city coffee shops everywhere. What about that chilling Hillary stare at the reporter!  She and Julie Bishop could hold a stare-off.


----------



## DB008 (18 August 2016)

CNN (Clinton News Network) won't invite this guy back....

Based media


​


----------



## Logique (1 September 2016)

Tell us what you really think, Marine Le Pen!



> France's far-right National Front party leader Marine Le Pen backs Donald Trump - 1 Sept 2016
> http://www.smh.com.au/world/us-elec...e-pen-backs-donald-trump-20160831-gr5y6p.html
> 
> ..."As far as France's best interest is concerned it's, 'Everything but Hillary Clinton'," Le Pen told CNN in an interview when asked which US candidate she would support.
> ...


----------



## Knobby22 (1 September 2016)

Logique said:


> Tell us what you really think, Marine Le Pen!




Trump has some interesting people on his side.

Putin, Marine Le Pen, the Imperial Wizard (look it up), Charlie Sheen, Sarah Palin, Mike Tyson (who said no blacks would vote for him), Scott Baio, Viktor OrbÃ¡n, Prime Minister of Hungary,Vojislav Šešelj, founder of he far right Serbian Party, Ilias Panagiotaros, Greek politician, MP, and member of the far-right Golden Dawn party,Jenny Craig, founder of Jenny Craig Inc, Robert Kiyosaki,Rupert Murdoch,Jean-Claude Van Damme, Tim Allen, Kirsty Alley, Gene Simmons,Kenny Rogers, David Duke.

Taylor Swift was down as an endorser but it appears that she is neutral, though there are doctored pictures of her endorsing Trump.


----------



## Logique (12 September 2016)

President Clinton might have to govern from a hospital gurney



> ANALYSIS, SEPTEMBER 12 2016
> Why Hillary Clinton's health is now a real issue in the presidential campaign
> 
> Paul McGeough
> http://www.smh.com.au/world/us-elec...he-presidential-campaign-20160911-grdypm.html


----------



## Tisme (12 September 2016)

Logique said:


> President Clinton might have to govern from a hospital gurney




they are both geriatrics and men tend to wear less well than women.


----------



## DB008 (20 September 2016)

Hillary will win. It has turned into electronic warfare.



> *Election systems hacked in Illinois, Arizona: ‘The FBI is very much worried’​*
> Law enforcement officials confirmed election systems breaches in Illinois and Arizona earlier this summer that affected up to 200,000 records.
> 
> The FBI is investigating how hackers compromised the personal information of voters in June. Ken Menzel, General Counsel for the Illinois Board of Elections, told Yahoo News that he was “highly confident” that records were not altered.
> ...







> *‘Hide It Hillary’ mobile app game banned by Apple; titles like ‘Punch Trump’ approved​*
> Apple’s App Store seems to have been caught protecting Hillary Clinton from political satire games while allowing titles like “Punch Trump” onto the digital retail platform.
> 
> A new game called “Hide it Hillary” originally was denied access to Apple’s App Store because company gatekeepers said it “includes content that could be considered defamatory or mean-spirited.” The same vetting process allowed titles like “Punch Trump,” “Slap Donald Trump,” and “Smack a Trump” into the marketplace.
> ...


----------



## SirRumpole (20 September 2016)

DB008 said:


> Hillary will win. It has turned into electronic warfare.




Maybe this should be in the Conspiracy Theory thread.


----------



## Logique (26 September 2016)

Whether your preference is  the 'Side of Beef' or the 'Flying Doormat', you may enjoy the first Presidential Debate tomorrow on ABC24, 11am-1pm, Tues 27th. 

Beamed in from some downtown 'Hyper-Bowl' in the US, as the aspirants fling used bingo cards at each other.


----------



## Logique (20 October 2016)

Third debate today



> Daily Pundit
> The Unequally Terrible Election - October 17, 2016
> http://dailypundit.com/2016/10/17/the-unequally-terrible-election/
> 
> ...


----------



## CanOz (20 October 2016)

Logique said:


> Third debate today




I nearly lost my breakfast listening to that jacka**...typical Texan 

I still think they're equally terrible.


----------



## Knobby22 (20 October 2016)

CanOz said:


> I nearly lost my breakfast listening to that jacka**...typical Texan
> 
> I still think they're equally terrible.




Both Baby Boomers.


----------



## Tink (27 October 2016)




----------



## CanOz (27 October 2016)

Give that woman a medal....well said.


----------



## Tisme (27 October 2016)

Knobby22 said:


> Both Baby Boomers.




Given the baby boomers are the high watermark of our species, that makes their behaviours all the more appalling.


----------



## tech/a (27 October 2016)

No leadership shown by either.

I cant see the Glass house for all the shattered glass.

Power mongering at its absolute worst by both.
Representing the people---pigs butt--All about
individuals.

This is the state of Politics-----------


----------



## CanOz (27 October 2016)

tech/a said:


> No leadership shown by either.
> 
> I cant see the Glass house for all the shattered glass.
> 
> ...




I agree, both are terrible for POTUS

I miss Bernie!

I agree that things need a shaking, but Trump just doesn't have the character for the job. Hillary IS the establishment.....


----------



## SirRumpole (27 October 2016)

CanOz said:


> I agree, both are terrible for POTUS
> 
> I miss Bernie!
> 
> I agree that things need a shaking, but Trump just doesn't have the character for the job. Hillary IS the establishment.....




Yes, Bernie would have shaken things up , I reckon he would have been good. But a Lefty in the US is very unlikely to be elected. When was the last one ?


----------



## Logique (29 October 2016)

Here we go.



> *'Trump will still win,' says professor who's predicted 30 years of US elections* - 29 October
> Peter W. Stevenson - http://www.smh.com.au/world/us-elec...30-years-of-us-elections-20161028-gsdjf1.html
> 
> Last month, the man who's tried to turn vote prediction into a science predicted a Donald Trump win.
> ...


----------



## McLovin (31 October 2016)

There's a long-shot, although very interesting scenario, that might come into play. In Utah Evan McMullin is an outside chance of winning that state. Were he to win, and in doing so preventing Clinton or Trump from claiming an outright majority (270) at the Electoral College then the three candidates with the highest EC votes go to the House of Representatives were each state delegation is given a single vote for president (the Senate does the same with the top two VP candidates). It is possible in such a scenario that because of how divisive both candidates are, McMullin becomes the compromise, for whichever party manages to secure their own VP in the Senate, and thus becomes the President. 

Very outside chance of this actually happening, given Clinton still has a sizeable lead in the polls and McMullin is only rated an outside chance of winning Utah. If it did pan out then the Senate would likely have voted on a VP long before the House, and on inauguration day the VP would be sworn in as President.


----------



## Tisme (31 October 2016)

Enjoy:


----------



## Logique (31 October 2016)

As the Swedes say, _..'sitta i en rÃ¤vsax'_, "sitting in a fox trap", trouble in both directions


----------



## wayneL (7 November 2016)

I have prepared my post us election statement already. 

"What were the US population thinking this is a disaster for America and the world"

I have released it early because it won't matter who wins. The Statement will apply for either.


----------



## SirRumpole (7 November 2016)

wayneL said:


> I have prepared my post us election statement already.
> 
> "What were the US population thinking this is a disaster for America and the world"
> 
> I have released it early because it won't matter who wins. The Statement will apply for either.




Funny how Hilary is seen as a captive of Wall Street and the corporations when most of this forum are stock market and corporate apologists, but still hate Hilary.

So what is she, a corporate slave or a die hard Lefty ?


----------



## basilio (7 November 2016)

Very interesting Republican perspective on the fallout from this election regardless of who wins.

Well worth a read.



> *Is There Life After Trump?*
> [Peter Wehner]
> 
> Peter Wehner NOV. 5, 2016
> ...




Peter Wehner, a senior fellow at the Ethics and Public Policy Center, served in the last three Republican administrations and is a contributing opinion writer.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/06/o...-left-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-left-region

______________________________________________

The other articles Peter Wehner as written also offer food for thought.

https://eppc.org/publications/repub...ture-of-the-party-should-ask-these-questions/


----------



## Tisme (7 November 2016)

basilio said:


> Very interesting Republican perspective on the fallout from this election regardless of who wins.
> 
> Well worth a read.
> 
> ...





He's delusional in the face of the awful truth about his life choices. Like LNP voters have been for a few years now


----------



## qldfrog (9 November 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> So what is she, a corporate slave or a die hard Lefty ?



Is there is anything liberal in her, tell me.In the 70's she would have been napalming vietnam...
As for freedom democraty the usual basics....


----------



## McLovin (9 November 2016)

Here's the final Five Thirty Eight prediction. Let's see how this goes. I think Clinton will win Florida, maybe not NC. Trump needs win both and then MI or PA to have any chance. I don't think Trump has much of a chance.


----------



## Tisme (9 November 2016)

McLovin said:


> Here's the final Five Thirty Eight prediction. Let's see how this goes. I think Clinton will win Florida, maybe not NC. Trump needs win both and then MI or PA to have any chance. I don't think Trump has much of a chance.




I have a feeling this is going to be a watershed moment. 

The republican core must be really happy they didn't reign in the Tea Party those few years ago.


----------



## McLovin (9 November 2016)

Tisme said:


> I have a feeling this is going to be a watershed moment.
> 
> The republican core must be really happy they didn't reign in the Tea Party those few years ago.




Yep. The GOP created Trump. They have in the process destroyed their own party. They let themselves sign up to the Birther Bullsh!t where any crackpot idea gets an airing.

Apparently Latino voters in Florida are up 100% on 2012. If that's the case the election is already over.


----------



## Tisme (9 November 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> Funny how Hilary is seen as a captive of Wall Street and the corporations when most of this forum are stock market and corporate apologists, but still hate Hilary.
> 
> So what is she, a corporate slave or a die hard Lefty ?




She's a Clinton... they don't have political constraints nor conscience.


----------



## McLovin (9 November 2016)

Clinton has narrow <1% lead in Florida. Most of her votes are urban though so she started behind and her lead is growing. It's about 70% counted. She is also ahead in Ohio by ~5%, but that's pretty early days in the count. She's ahead in North Carolina with about half the vote counted.


----------



## luutzu (9 November 2016)

Tisme said:


> She's a Clinton... they don't have political constraints nor conscience.




Speaking of which, one of the emails released by WikiLeak show a former Clinton aide to John Podesta about Chelsea still complaining while spending the Foundation's money on her wedding, travels etc.

Her mum would ask "who does that" if she weren't the one doing it.


----------



## moXJO (9 November 2016)

luutzu said:


> Speaking of which, one of the emails released by WikiLeak show a former Clinton aide to John Podesta about Chelsea still complaining while spending the Foundation's money on her wedding, travels etc.
> 
> Her mum would ask "who does that" if she weren't the one doing it.



Apparently Rudd and gillard "bribed" a Clinton foundation subsidiary with about $300 million of tax payer money. Carbon capture or something. Bill C praised Rudd in a speech he gave not long after the initial funding. 
Anyone else know the story?


----------



## pettlepop (9 November 2016)

I think some of us are already moving to Canada
[video]https://youtube.com/watch?v=7nz-F4kExdY[/video]


----------



## qldfrog (9 November 2016)

For those who care to listen, nice victory speech just listened direct on TV (so was not "selectively chosen by your media of the day"http://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2016/11/9/13569124/donald-trump-wins-2016-presidential-election-victory-speech-transcript


----------



## luutzu (9 November 2016)

moXJO said:


> Apparently Rudd and gillard "bribed" a Clinton foundation subsidiary with about $300 million of tax payer money. Carbon capture or something. Bill C praised Rudd in a speech he gave not long after the initial funding.
> Anyone else know the story?




Don't know much about that. But I guess the Clintons are ones to ask "what have you done for me lately".

So Rudd might have thought he's cool with Bill and Hill with that bribe, but our BHP and RIO and Gina can also write cheques and wrote a few (I am totally guessing this ) when Rudd thought to put a super profit tax on the miners to destroy jobs.


----------

